# كن فخور فأنت مهندس كيميائي



## بشار رائد (21 أبريل 2008)

من هو المهندس الكيميائي؟
انه من الصحيح ان المهندس الكيميائي لديه معرفة كيميائية و لكنهم يفعلون الكثير من مجرد تصنيع الكيماويات( المواد الكيميائية ) .
في الحقيقة ان مصطلح الهندسة الكيميائية لا يصف طبيعة العمل التي يعمل بها المهندس الكيميائي.و لكن هذا الفرع يتعامل مباشرة مع المواد الكيميائية و هذا ما يجعل هذا التخصص مختلف عن غيره من التخصصات الهندسيه.

جميع المهندسين يوظفون الفيزياء و الرياضيات و الفنون الهندسيه لحل مشاكل تقنيه مع عدم اهمال الناحية الاقتصاديه . مهندسو الكيمياء يوظفون معرفتهم الكيميائية لحل مشاكل كثيره. لا تخلط أبدا بين المهندس الكيميائي و الكيميائي

اليكم المقارنة بين الكيميائي و المهندس الكيميائي:

الكيميائي:

1-يتعمامل مع كميات صغيرة
2-يهتم ب لماذا و كيف يحدث التفاعل الكيميائي
3-تحديد ضرورة رد الفعل لعمل المادة الكيميائية و ميكانيكيه حدوثها
4-يهتم بالمستوى الميكروسكوبي
5-يصمم مقاييس صغيره لاختبار ردود الفعل الكيميائية
6-لا يهتم كثيرا بتكلفة انتاج الكيماويات
7-قد يعمل بمفرده

المهندس الكيميائي:

1-يتعامل مع منتجات بكميات هائلة
2-يهتم بكيفية جعل الانتاج بكميات كبيرة
3-يصمم و يشغل المفاعل الذي يصنع المادة الكيميائية و الوحدات الاخرى المرتبطه
4-يهتم بالمستوى الميكروسكوبي
5-يصمم خطط لمصانع كيميائية 
6-يهتم كثرا بالاقتصاد ( التوفير ) و ربحية العمليه
7-يجب ان يعمل ضمن فريق

بالتأكيد انك لن تقدر اي مجال علمي او تقني حتى تدرك اهميته.سنذكر الان اهم عشرة انجازات حققتها الهندسة الكيميائية:

1-فصل النظائر:علم الاحياء ، الطب ، المعادن و مولدات الطاقة تطورت بشكل واضح من ناحية فصل النظائر.ساعد مهندسو الكيمياء في فصل النظائر لاستخدامها لمولدات الطاقة النووية و لاغراض طبيه.

2-البلاستيك:في القرن التاسع عشر حدث تطور هائل في علم كيمياء البوليمرات polymers chemistry و صناعة البلاستيك و هذا ما تطلب وجود مهندسين كيميائين خلاال القرن العشرين لعمل منتجات تجارية و اقتصاديه بنفس الوقت من الصناعات البلاستيكية المختلفة التي تستعمل في عزل الكهرباء و في الساعات و مفبابض الطبخ و بعضا من الاكسسورات و غيرها .هل تستطيع ان تتجاهل اهمية البلاستيك في حياتك اليومية؟اذا كانت الاجابة بلا فهذا يعني انك لا تستطيع العيش بدون المهندس الكيميائي.

3-المفاعلات البشرية:لاحظ مهندسو الكيمياء ان جسم الانسان عبارة عن وحدات صغرة تؤدي وظائف مححدة من مثل heat exchanger و نعني به الجلد و المنقيات و نعني بها رموش العين و المضخات و نعني بها القلب و الاغشية و نعني بها الكلية و المفاعلات الكيميائية و نعني بها نظام الهضم.هذه المعلومات البسيطة ساعدت هؤلاء المهندين مع استشارة الاطباء لكي يبنوا و يركبوا مركبات اصطناعية ( مخلقه ).المركبات العضوية الاصطناعيه هي منتجات نتجت بواسطة مهندس الكيمياء.

4-العقاقير الطبية:استطاع مهندسو الكيمياء ان ياخوا كميات صغيره من المضادات الحيوية التي طورت بواسطة الاحيائيت و زادوا انتجاها الطبيعي آلاف المرات.السعر الرخيص و الحجم الهائل من هذه العقاقير نعزي وجودهم لوجود مهندسين كيميائين.

5-الانسجة الاصطناعية:من البطكانيات للملابس وصولا الا الاسرة و الوسائد الالياف الاصطناعية ساعدت في تقليل اعتمادنا على المصادر الطبيعية من قطن و صوف.صناعة هذه الانسجة الليفية الاصطناعية هي صناعة هندسية كيميائية.

6-فصل الهواء:عندما يبرد الهواء لدرجات حرارة منخفضة سيتحول الى سائل و من ثم يستطيع مهندسو الكيمياء ان يفصلوا النيتروجين.النيتروجين المنقى يستعمل لتبريد الطعام و لانتاج اشباه الموصلات و لانقاذ حياة المرضى في المستشفيات.غن عملية انتاج النيتروجين و الاكسجين النقي من الهواء ما هي الا عملية هندسية كيميائية.

7-البيئة:أجاب مهندسو الكيمياء اجابات اقتصاديه بخصوص تنظيف القمامه و حمايه البيئة من التلوث.سيحمي مهندسو الكيمياء البيئة في المستقبل

8-الطعام:تحتاج النباتات لكمية هائلة من النيتروجين ، البوتاسيوم و الفسفور لتنمو بوفره.السماد الكيميائي يمكنه ان يساعد لتزويد هذا الغذاء للمحاصيل.من صنع هذه الاسمدة الكيميائية هم مهندسو الكيمياء.و بالاضافة الى هذا فان المعلبات و الاطعمة المثلجة يمكن ان نعزي سبب وجودها الى مهندس الكيمياء.

9-البرتوكيماويات:ساعد مهندسو الكيمياء في عمليه تطوير التكسير الحراري الحفزي catalytic cracking ليحول الزيت الخام الى اجزاء ابسط.هذه الاجزاء تفصل فيما بعد و يعاد تركيبها لتشكل منتجات لها فائدتها من مثل الجازولين و الزيوت و البلاستيك و الالياف الصناعيه .
لا يوجد هناك ادنى شك ان للهندسة الكيميائية دور في صناعات النفط و البتروكيماويات.بدون هؤلاء المهندسين لا يوجد كفاءة في استخدام البترول.

10-المطاط الصناعي:يعلب مهندسو الكيمياء دور بارز في تطور صناعة المطاط الصناعي اليوم

للهندسة الكيميائية تطبيقات في عدة مجالات :

1-البرتوكيماويات و البترول
2-عملية تحليه المياه
3-البيئة
4-الطعام
5-الصيدله
6-صناعة الورق
7-معاجلة النفايات
8-هندسة البوليمرات و صناعة البلاستيك




منقول للفائده


----------



## بلدي (21 أبريل 2008)

شكرأ أخي / بشار، على هذا الطرح الجميل الذي يصف طبيعة وأهمية المهندس الكيميائي.


----------



## Eng.Foam (21 أبريل 2008)

نقل مفيد جدأ .... شكراً لك


----------



## ريماستار (21 أبريل 2008)

ENGINEERS MAKE THINGS BUT CHEMICAL ENGINEERS MAKE THINGS BETTER


----------



## ريماستار (21 أبريل 2008)

أعتقد أن المهندس الكيماوي بحاجة إلى تسويق لقد أصبح المهندس الصناعي يحل محله في بعض الوظائف وذلك بسبب التسويق الجيد للهندسة الصناعية !!!!!!


----------



## حازم بنى سويف (23 أبريل 2008)

لبالبالتانانتاللالابللابلااااااااااااااااااااااااااائءؤءئىرؤىئلارؤ ىئلا{ْ}اىرءى~ لآ{}


----------



## حازم بنى سويف (23 أبريل 2008)

المشكله فى ان الكثير لا يعرفون هذا الكلام


----------



## znb (24 أبريل 2008)

بصراحة لا يسعني الا أن أشكرك أخي المهندس الكيميائي على هذا الطرح الجميل فلم أكن أشعر بأهمية أن أكون مهندسة كيميائية.


----------



## fadiragb (24 أبريل 2008)

والله هذا الكلام صحيح من ناحيه الدقه والفن والتوظيف لمعظم العلوم الاخرى في سبيل الوصول الى انتاج متميز 
ولن من ناحيه اخرى فهو عمل صعب جدا وخطير على الصحه وغير متوفر وغير مناسب للشغوب العربيه التي لاتزال تعوم في مرحله الاستهلاك بكافه انواعه . والذي يراقب من دائره خارجيه يرى ان العرب قد اهتموا جدا في الموبايل والصحن الفضائي والانترنت ليس لمعرفه ماوصل اليه الاخرين وانما لمتابعه اخر الاصدارت المميزه لهيفاء وهبه وأمثالها .
يعني ان تكون مهندس كيميائي فليس هناك رابط مع ماتنتجه هيفا اذا لا توجد علاقه مع المستهلك العربي 
بعباره أخرى وسهله اذا ما أمنت شغل مع شركه اجنبيه فسوف تكون هذه الهندسه هم في أمه الهموم والله يساعدنا جميعا.
فادي . fadiragb*yahoo.com 
وذلك ايملي لمن احب التواصل 
وطبعا شكر على المساهمه صديقي


----------



## بشار رائد (28 أبريل 2008)

طشقند: اخترع صبي أوزباكستاني لا يتجاوز عمره 15 عاما محركا يعمل بالهواء المضغوط لا يحتاج الى وقود.
وذكرت شبكة "سي إن إن" الاخبارية، أن الصبي معروف افوزي سرعان ما استرعى اهتمام وسائل الاعلام الدولية، رغم انه كان يشارك فقط في مهرجان للمواهب الشابة نظمه معهده الواقع في مدينة سمرقند.
وفي هذا المهرجان عرض أوفوزي مشروعا فريدا من نوعه وفاز بالجائزة الأولى بمجرد انتهائه من الكشف عن المحرك الذي حوره وكيفه مع أفكاره وحوله من محرك كلاسيكي يعمل بالبنزين الى آخر قادر على العمل بالهواء المضغوط.
والأمر يعد انجازا فريدا من نوعه في هذا الظرف العالمي الذي يجمع فيه الجميع على ضرورة التخلص من المحركات الكلاسيكية بسبب تلويثها للبيئة ونهمها الى الطاقة الناضبة والغالية جدا.
وما يجعل المحرك اكثر فعالية هو أنه مزود بخزان يتزود بالوقود من دون وسيط ويتمثل ببساطة في الهواء العادي، وذلك عندما تكون السيارة في حال سير، ولذلك فإنه ما من حاجة الى انتاج أو توزيع الهواء المضغوط.
وكان من غير المفاجيء أن ترسل أكبر عمالقة الصناعة الألمانية وفدا الى الصبي معروف من أجل الفوز بفكرته.


----------



## كبوش (30 أبريل 2008)

ممتاز حيث المهندس الكيميائي هو من يطبق علم ديناميكا الموائع وعمليات انتقال الحرارة والكتلة عمليا وليس نظريا وهو محير المهندسين الميكانيكيين لمنافسته لهم في التصميم الصناعي, وهندسة الانتاج, والعمليات, شكرا اخواني


----------



## الإيمان بالله (1 مايو 2008)

مقال أكثر من رائع...جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## بشار رائد (5 مايو 2008)

شكرآ جزيلآ للمرور


----------



## مزيونة عمان (5 مايو 2008)

الموضوع اكثر من رائع
لكن الكثيرون منا لا يعرفون من هو المهندس الكيمائي؟؟!!!
يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## موود كيميائي (6 مايو 2008)

موضوع رائع ملفت للانتباه

مشكور على رفع المعنويات


----------



## فيصل التميمي (11 مايو 2008)

*اخالفك الراي تماما*

السلام عليكم 

انا ندمان اني درست الهندسه الكيميائيه 

و انصح كل طلاب الهندسه الكيميائيه في الاردن بتحويل تخصصهم 

على الهوت ميل mka5001


----------



## Gladiator2006 (14 مايو 2008)

احلى تخصص للدراسة هو الهندسة الكيميائية بس حقه مهضوم خصوصا بالاردن بس للعلم افضل تخصص في اوروبا وامريكا واعلى راتب بيكون للمهندس الكيميائي . والي هضم حق المهندس الكيماوي هم اصحاب الصناعات الصغيرة لانه من الممكن في عالم الكيماويات ان تبدأ بمبلغ بسيط في صناعة مثل المنظفات وعندما يتكرم صاحب العمل بطلب مهندس كيماوي بيعطي راتب قليل (عاجبك عاجبك مش عاجبك بلاش) وفي ناس كتير بترضى لانه اغلب شركاتنا هيك وهذا هو السبب في تحطيم المهندس الكيماوي وانا ولله الحمد اعمل في اكبر الشركات المعروفة على مستوى الشرق الاوسط. وبتمنى للكل التوفيق.


----------



## بشار رائد (11 يونيو 2008)

اوسع مجال لعمل المهندس الكيميائي هو شركات النفط والمردود المالي جيد


----------



## محمود بن حسين (11 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا التوضيح 
و شكرا على مجهوداتك الرائعه
:56:


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (11 يونيو 2008)

نقل مفيد جدأ .... شكراً لك


----------



## zmzamia25 (14 يونيو 2008)

والله الف شكر على المعلومات وعلى الاجتهاد ورفع المعنويات ...
شكرا لك مرة ثانية


----------



## نهاية المالانهاية (20 يونيو 2008)

thak u my broth ..u increased my moral more than it was before... 
hope all the best for u BASHAR


----------



## بشار رائد (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرآ للمرور


----------



## بشار رائد (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكرآ للجميع على المرور


----------



## دانا فلسطين (18 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي
صدقا كلامك مشجع


----------



## بشار رائد (20 أغسطس 2008)

طبعآ الهندسة الكيميائية لها مكانه رفيعة في العالم الغربي ولكنها لم تأخذ حقها في المجتمعات العربية


----------



## معتز التجاني (20 أغسطس 2008)

جعلك الله دوما لتنفع امتنا الاسلاميه والعربيه شكرا لك على اضافتك الرائعه مع خالص امنباتي لك باتوفيق


----------



## بشار رائد (17 سبتمبر 2008)

طبعآ الهندسة الكيميائية لها مكانه رفيعة في العالم الغربي ولكنها لم تأخذ حقها في المجتمعات العربية


----------



## ع ـبدالله (17 سبتمبر 2008)

يع ـطيكـ الع ـافيه ع النقل المفيد


----------



## فلاد مير (25 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## بشار رائد (6 أكتوبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير وعساكم من عواده بمناسبة حلول عيد الفطر المبارك


----------



## سمية موسى (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع 
مشكور على رفع المعنويات


----------



## بشار رائد (30 ديسمبر 2009)

_شكرا لجميع الاعضاء على المرور_


----------



## ناديا 2009 (16 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل


----------

